# Should I stop feeding



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Wow 100 percent for the hawk. I'm not surprised. The great part of it is that if I was leaning towards the prey to win you guys and gal made so much sense stating your case for the hawk that I would have had to change my mind. Hell I almost feel sorry for the Hawk!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

There's 3 or 4 Cooper's Hawks that hang around between Oak Park and Ferndale. I noticed lately the pigeons seem to have disappeared.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

i didnt read everything but when u see the hawk go for a bird.....fire a 12 guage round into the ground....little birds all come back .....hawk doesent, must scare em they know not to come back


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

trophy18 said:


> i didnt read everything but when u see the hawk go for a bird.....fire a 12 guage round into the ground....little birds all come back .....hawk doesent, must scare em they know not to come back


If I did that I would hear these words....Sir,we are going to issue a citation for unlawful discharge of a firearm within city limits :lol:


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

So i'm unpacking the car upon returning from an ice fishing trip upnorth and have my camera in my hand, look over and see it standing 15 feet away next to feeder. I had time to sit luggage down, get out camera and take a couple shots before it flew off. The reason I say it is because im not sure of birds sex. Is there a difference between male and female and if so can you tell witch sex is this one.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

The only difference in most birds of prey are the size. The females can be up to 1/3 larger than the males.

It is an immature bird though.


----------

